
How Right-Wing Media Saved Obamacare - DiabloD3
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/03/the-right-wing-media-helped-obamacare-in-spite-of-itself/520851/?single_page=true
======
blackflame7000
I wouldn't call doing nothing "saving" Obamacare. There are still severe
problems with the current system because the number of young healthy people is
not offsetting the cost of sick people as expected. If Government subsidies
are removed almost no insurances would be in the black. This is not
sustainable, needs reform, and everyone knows it.

Also, "There are many people bear responsibility for the GOP’s failure to
improve upon Obamacare." is quite a statement. Since the author acknowledges
Obamacare has some shortfalls, shouldn't the onus of improving the bill be on
the party that rammed it through before reading it?

~~~
seahawks7
You mean, nail v1? No adjustments?

It think most folks that support Obamacare know and expect that adjustments
would be needed as new information flowed in.

